# How long to cancel at McDonalds drive through



## Ted L. (Jun 8, 2017)

I'm at the drive through because the dining room is closed. How long should I wait in line before cancelling?


----------



## Go4 (Jan 8, 2017)

Your choice really. 
When you cancel it goes against your cancellation rate, and you might get another ping.
When you wait, no cancel ding, and you got a delivery with some money.
Uber doesn't have a time limit that I know of


----------



## effortx2 (Jun 21, 2017)

Maybe park somewhere obvious and text them that you're there. Has anyone tried that, I wonder?


----------



## sidemouse (Apr 2, 2017)

Ahhh yes, the pleasure of having to wait in the McD's drive through.
I had one just like it, must've spent a good 10-15 minutes in that line.
I waited, and took the food to the customer and everything went like it was supposed to.
Then I went offline, logged out, closed the app and drove home.
It was my last delivery, I haven't Ubered since however while that was the last straw it was hardly the only reason.


----------



## islanders88 (May 7, 2017)

effortx2 said:


> Maybe park somewhere obvious and text them that you're there. Has anyone tried that, I wonder?


I did quite a few McD runs at night. Would park in the lot and go to the window. It might be a little awkward if there are a lot of cars backed up and if you're a shy person. I usually apologize to the car waiting at the window and quickly inform the worker about Uber order and wait on the side. Its usually ready within 5 mins and off i drive.


----------



## allcingbonz21 (Feb 20, 2017)

I hate drive thru cuz I never get a clear drive thru, imo figure days goal right, if you can reach it one way or another..... cant give u clean defined answer, effort gets paid right wait fee, surcharge, the whine fee lol or actual delivery use all that apply right


----------

